# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Utilizando Paneles de Tareas

## ExcelTip

¿Qué es el Panel de Tareas?

El Panel de Tareas es nuevo en Excel 2002. Es un cuadro de diálogo que se agrega a la derecha de la hoja  y que expande radicalmente las funcionalidades existentes.

Para abrir el Panel de Tareas: 
Abra cada uno de los Paneles de Tareas con el elemento del menú al que cada Panel de Tarea pertenece. Por ejemplo, para abrir el Panel de Tarea Nuevo Libro, seleccione Nuevo en el menú Archivo.

Excel 2002 ofrece cuatro Paneles de Tareas. Presione 

Excel 2003 ofrece 11 Paneles de Tareas. Para hacer visible el Panel de Tareas, presione 

Para ocultar el Panel de Tareas:
Presione

----------

